
YouTube’s anti-extremism crackdown targets journalist who documents extremism - okket
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/06/youtubes-anti-extremism-crackdown-targets-journalist-who-documents-extremism/
======
camjohnson26
This is what happens when someone with an opinion censors content. The (old)
reddit model was far better where small communities are policed by a
moderation team and if you don’t like the mods you go somewhere else.

There’s simply too much content on YouTube to police effectively and fairly.
It’s time to move to community based decentralized alternatives.

~~~
trentlott
Could YouTube provide more structure and moderate by subcatgories?

Say I say I'm an expert in chemistry and education - then I would be available
to moderate chem Ed videos.

I'm not convinced this isn't an attempt by YT to claim they tried and it had
unintended consequences they can't avoid.

------
opwieurposiu
Down with monopolies, Federated is the future. Now how do we monetize a
federated youtube type service?

------
LifeLiverTransp
Darwin would be a extremist. Freud would be called a pornographer. Copernicus
would be banned for fake news.

I do not honestly care for propaganda, but if it has something new- aka,
something atrocious but never heard before to say- spare it. How can a Algo
actually classify novelty?

~~~
devoply
An algo or human being can only identify something as undesirable based on
social norms of the times... There are many socially acceptable groups and
ideas that have fringe or even mainstream elements to them that have
undesirable elements that are simply tolerated. And often the implications of
socially acceptable ideas is not fully understood when they are in vogue, and
their critics are labelled as simply hateful bigots that are not progressive.

But really it's impossible at any given time to separate wheat from chaff and
ideas mutate so that racial hatred becomes cultural hatred which still
maintaining similar elements and a similar out-group vs an in-group. Is that
crypto-racism? Maybe, you can never tell as it's like fashion oblivious to
those who live in it... because you can only see it through the lens of its
critics.

~~~
StanislavPetrov
Very well put - exactly why free (unregulated) speech is so important, despite
the downsides.

